# Shkenca > Informatikë dhe Internet > Pyetni ekspertët >  Si t'i ruajme femijet kur hyjne ne Internet?

## DiGiTeX

Nese ekzistone nje menyre e tille per te bllokuar te gjitha webet te cilat kane permbajtje pronografike qe kushdo qe te hyje ne pc-t e zyrave te mija te mos kete mundesi te hyje ne faqe pornografike.

Shpresoje tek ndihmesa juaj.

Faleminderit

----------


## little-boy

GigiTex,

Merr nje softwere te quajtur "*NetDogAdmin*" eshte ne Rapidshare!

Flm Albani

----------


## Tribal_heart

Po pse mo do me i blloku te gjit turturohen ku me gjet faqe ti do me i blloku : :buzeqeshje: )





__________________________
N O F A T E

----------


## crackeri

> GigiTex,
> 
> Merr nje softwere te quajtur "*NetDogAdmin*" eshte ne Rapidshare!
> 
> Flm Albani


Do te kishte qene mire te tregoje me sakte emrin per arsye se kerkova nje program te till po nuk e gjeta


Me respekt!...

----------


## DiGiTeX

> GigiTex,
> 
> Merr nje softwere te quajtur "*NetDogAdmin*" eshte ne Rapidshare!
> 
> Flm Albani


Edhe une sapo e kerkova si program por nuk po e gjeje gjekundi.

Shpresoje te kete nonje gje tjetr me te cilen mund ti bllokoje webfaqet pornografike.

Faleminderit

----------


## auLoN.

Ne Win.XP bëhet kështu...

My Computer --> Local Disk C --> Windows --> System32 --> Drivers --> Etc...

Hap skedarin me emrin hosts ne notepad, pastaj nën 127.0.0.1 localhost, shëno 127.0.0.2 www.faqjaqedomeblloku.com ..

Per te bllokuar me shume faqe: 127.0.0.2 www.faqjaqedonmebloku.com 127.0.0.3 www.faqjaqedonmebloku.com 

e keshtu me rradhe..

shpresoj te kesh kuptuar

----------


## Albmaster

Provo njehere one care family te familjes se microsoft.Funksion qofte me XP qofte me Windows Vista.


Kliko ketu per me shume info

Programi jep mundesine qe ti te identifikohesh si prind apo si femije nen moshen 18 vjec....

Shpresoj te bej pune!

Tjeta !

----------


## Olimp

perse nuk provon me nej acaunt ne opendns

----------


## ai*

*Moderatori*: _Ju lutem postoni vetem faqen zyrtare te programit, jo linke per ta shkarkuar ate_.

----------


## hot_prinz

pershendetje,


Web Washer

perdoret nga firmat e medha per bllokimin e faqeve te padeshiruara te interetit, si psh. firma Siemens per te cilen edhe vete kam punuar.

----------


## Ardi_Pg_ID

PeerGuardian 2 ...i thjeshte i manovrushem etj etj

http://phoenixlabs.org/pg2/

----------


## driniluka

Hi ka mundesi qe te me tregoje njonjeri se car filtri mund te perdore per webe te pa deshirushme si reklama, faqe adul, etj?

----------


## BlooD_VenoM

Per faqje 18+ ke programin *Anti Porn*

----------


## miri01

Si mund te bllokoj faqet e padeshiruara?

Kam disa dite qe ne pc time sa here hap ne internet nje web per disa sec me hapen web te ndryshem vete..

Cfar zgjidhje ka ky problem?

Flm...

----------


## strider

virus.......................

----------


## miri01

Dhe une keshtu mendoj virus,por cila eshte zgjidhja pa bere format pc?

----------


## strider

shkarkoje njeher kte antivirus gratis

http://www.tuttogratis.it/software_gratis/antivir/

----------


## miri01

Ket lloj kam vendosur AVIRA PREMIUM ka kap plot virusa por problemi vazhdon i njejte me webet qe hapen vete.

----------


## strider

ca browser ke!pastroi cookie,chake,te dhenat e ruajtura ne modulet e kronologjise,shif ca ndodh.

----------


## miri01

I pastrova te gjitha cookie,chake,passworde te gjitha... i njejti problem,,,si me EXPLORER dhe me MOZILLA ..

----------

